# Is today the 9th April a public holiday



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Does anybody know if today is a public holiday and if public buildings are closed.

Fred


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anybody know if today is a public holiday and if public buildings are closed.
> 
> Fred


it is apparently NOT a public holiday 

Portugal Bank Holidays 2012 (Europe/EU)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, not an official Public holiday, but there are many Parades and Religious festivities, our house has just been Blessed by the local church parade, so don't expect everything open


----------

